# Any one Tail Beard



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Any one close to Clio Do Tail and Beard mounts For a good price? Shot my first turkey wanted to get it done. Thanks


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Buy a kit and do it your self......Not hard at all..........or make a plaque and do it your self like I do............Mack


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

WhiteTailHunter87 said:


> Any one close to Clio Do Tail and Beard mounts For a good price? Shot my first turkey wanted to get it done. Thanks


i'm over near richfield and vasser rd. (nw of davison)come on over and take a look.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

Carl AJ's was done by Bums tax. in Millington, not far from Clio on Lewis rd.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

If you decide to do it yourself I make plaques to mount them on, anything from Michigan shapes to round with the shotgun shell on them or if you have an idea, I can cut it out. Mike


----------

